# Fernandina Fishin' with the R.C.



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Myself and Surf Fish hit the beach this morning, at one of our usual haunts. This latest blow had cut our hole up pretty good, and the last of the outgoing tide was rushing out to sea.

I began the morning trying out a new set of breathable waders, and to my surprise, they worked very well. I was standing in the cut, dropping a piece of mullet just outside the breakers.

I hadn't been there five minutes, when I caught a nice Trout, a heckuva good way to start the morning, I thought, hopeful that there would be more. On my second cast, I got another bite, but it turned out to be a dreaded Bluefish, the first of many. Most of them were small, but there were a few good ones mixed in.

As the day progressed, I set out a light surf rod with some shrimp, and caught several whiting, nice ones, and one small black drum.

I also had the "Big Gun" with half a mullet and a 8 oz. out there all day, but nothing ever picked it up.

We knocked it off about 2 o' clock. No pics today, so y'all will just have to take my word for it....

Surf Fish caught some blues, and a whiting or two I think, but I'll leave it to him to regale you folks with his version of the day....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow....Don't EVERYBODY comment at once!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a good time to me. Were you using braid or mono?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well...sum fisch be better than none!!! Ya gotta hold onta the blues fer shark bait! Better than gettin skunked!!! and remember!!!...A bad day a fishin' is better than a good day at work!!! The most important thing is...ya had fun didn't ya???


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*You tell us*



Surf Fish said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time to me. Were you using braid or mono?


YOU were there  

Fisherkid


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> YOU were there
> 
> Fisherkid


Oh, that's right. I forgot. When you fish 364 days a year, it's hard to remember where you were. Got so many pictures in my cell phone, I can't remember which one is what anymore. Need to get a tripod for the phone, then I could take some pictures of myself so I could remember where I was.....

I think we were probably using mono that day....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

great pics...
Keep them coming...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nice*

pictures, that water must cut pretty deep right there....I must be surf fishing wrong, i am up to my waist casting all the time. How much line do you have on your reels?? after casting then bringing them up that far on the beach....Just wondering i am always right at the waterline. But i don't really fish from the surf much i am always running the rocks and docks, bridges, and piers....No wonder i will only use braid


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Cool fishing pics, looks like you had a blast. It would be even cooler if you mixed some fish pictures into the fishing pictures.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If we could just find someone to teach us how to take those nice fuzzy pictures of our fish.......  

Can anyone help us???


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> If we could just find someone to teach us how to take those nice fuzzy pictures of our fish.......
> 
> Can anyone help us???


here we go again...
I love AMERICA!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I freaking swear! If this braid vs. mono feud comes up again, I'm locking all instigators in a room together until they promise to behave. It's either that or forcing them to fish together on a pier full of snowbirds from New York.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> Oh, that's right. I forgot. When you fish 364 days a year, it's hard to remember where you were. Got so many pictures in my cell phone, I can't remember which one is what anymore. Need to get a tripod for the phone, then I could take some pictures of myself so I could remember where I was.....
> 
> I think we were probably using mono that day....
> 
> ...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, Allright.... 

I'll admit taking part in a little needling, poking, prodding, and instigating. Please be assured that on my part, at least, all has been in the spirit of fun, and I mean no harm or ill will toward anyone. 

Maybe I need to moderate MYSELF


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Hey Rob, You need to get that left hand higher and more extension,Remember PUSH with the right and PULL with the left!



That's my 545/12' OM heavy, 8oz and a big chunk....It's all I can do to LIFT that thing, much less throw it....  

But I'll keep your advice in mind, even though you'd rather get your picture taken than fish....   

Oops!!! I'm doing it again, aren't I.....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nice*

pictures of the beach


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i love braid! HAHA kidding!

great pics and sounds like you all had fun..guess catching blues is better than catching nothing at all or a bunch of catfish


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm glad someone caught something other then blue's.I see you have your pier PVC rod holder out there and the sign in the background gives your location away.
Surf Fish must be an easy going guy as he let you wear that BullDog hat--| ) in Fla. 21-14  
Before they dumped those rocks on the beach, there was a hole that would guarantee two tarpon runs a day.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Cool fishing pics, looks like you had a blast. It would be even cooler if you mixed some fish pictures into the fishing pictures.


I can't remember if we caught any fish. Hey RR, did we catch any fish?

I'll look in my cell phone, see what I can find....

Oh, here's one, but I'm not sure if this was the same day as the other pictures or not. Thought I had a better picture of this fish, but can't find it. Maybe it's in my other cell phone....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Hey Rob, You need to get that left hand higher and more extension,Remember PUSH with the right and PULL with the left!*

I was gonna tell him that too Barty, but I was hoping he'd get tired of those OM rods and trade them to me for a spool of braid....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hey!!! NO*

more talking about braid and mono or posting fussy pictures, or any pictures....is everybody PMSing this month....the mullet run is over, nobody is catching fish...and we are still messing around But in thier defense it does get boring and we need to mess with each other, hell we are a country that lives on Drama. And as long as it doesnt get personal and we all know that it's just in fun then its all right, but wearing waders and only stepping a foot or two in the surf, come on now you have to go deeper. No wonder you don't have any picture, oh but the picture of the beach is pretty good, and at least someone is out there fishing.....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

jettypark28 said:


> but wearing waders and only stepping a foot or two in the surf, come on now you have to go deeper.


In Robs defense,and I was gonna bust his ballz about the waders  , The first cut, about 15 feet in front of him, in that pic is about 4' deep and well,Rob is only like 5'5"   so that would prolly impede his casting being in water up to his NECK!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> In Robs defense,and I was gonna bust his ballz about the waders  , The first cut, about 15 feet in front of him, in that pic is about 4' deep and well,Rob is only like 5'5"   so that would prolly impede his casting being in water up to his NECK!!


He's not afraid of getting wet....


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Man, I miss driving onto the beach to fish. I used to do it at PINS when I was stationed in Corpus Christi.

What's the chances of me getting a 2WD Ranger on the beach up there in NE FL?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

MarkDido said:


> Man, I miss driving onto the beach to fish. I used to do it at PINS when I was stationed in Corpus Christi.
> 
> What's the chances of me getting a 2WD Ranger on the beach up there in NE FL?


Unfortunately, at PP and Nassau, 4X4 is a necessity..... 

Barty...

I'll have you know that I'm 5'9"...and I happen to not like cold toes.

I gotta give my cheap $50 Pro Line waders a big thumbs up, though. COMPLETELY dry, light as a feather, and cool enough to wear all day, whether you are in the water or not.

Good product.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm off for a weekend of boat fishing/hoing/first mate on the USS Lizardfish.  Promise to behave until I get back. No, the mullet run isn't completely over and yes, there are monster flounder in Sebastian Inlet right now as well as PC and Ponce. So grab your braid or mono, and go fishing, that's an order.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

MarkDido said:


> What's the chances of me getting a 2WD Ranger on the beach up there in NE FL?


Easy to get it on the beach in a couple places, but you'll need somebody to pull it back off again  

Seems like everytime we go fishing (364 days a year) we see a two wheel drive something or other stuck about 10' from where the paved road ends.

At Nassau sound, the worst sand is between the parking lot and the beach, most people without four wheel drive never make it to the water (which is probably a good thing).


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> At Nassau sound, the worst sand is between the parking lot and the beach, most people without four wheel drive never make it to the water (which is probably a good thing).


Then it is a private beach


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> Then it is a private beach


Unfortunately, most of it is. More and more access is disappearing, little bit at a time. Not a lot of sand left here that you can drive on anymore. They're even blocking places where you used to be able to park and walk onto the beach.

Richie Rich Kid doesn't want a bunch of low life fisherpeople on his beach....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Unfortunately, most of it is. More and more access is disappearing, little bit at a time. Not a lot of sand left here that you can drive on anymore. They're even blocking places where you used to be able to park and walk onto the beach.
> 
> Richie Rich Kid doesn't want a bunch of low life fisherpeople on his beach....


what is the law on the shore line... how much is public? How many feet up from shore or all sand?


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ferni*

I live in Atlantic Beach and plan on surf fishing next week if the weather isn't to bad. Will use my wadders. Mickler's Landing is one of my favorite places to surf fish and a few spots further south. Hopefully the Blues will bypass this area. A trout would be a nice catch. Have caught a few Reds in the surf this time of year.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> Easy to get it on the beach in a couple places, but you'll need somebody to pull it back off again
> 
> Seems like everytime we go fishing (364 days a year) we see a two wheel drive something or other stuck about 10' from where the paved road ends.
> 
> At Nassau sound, the worst sand is between the parking lot and the beach, most people without four wheel drive never make it to the water (which is probably a good thing).


Don't tell BentHook that, I seen than minivan drivin fool all the way down at da point at matanzas as well as the point at nassau,just takes skillzzz


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

gzeke33 said:


> I live in Atlantic Beach and plan on surf fishing next week if the weather isn't to bad. Will use my wadders. Mickler's Landing is one of my favorite places to surf fish and a few spots further south. Hopefully the Blues will bypass this area. A trout would be a nice catch. Have caught a few Reds in the surf this time of year.


I plan on fishing Hugenot,Micklers or S.P.V. Sunday down to the vilano rocks,not sur where I'm starting yet . The Trout have been good EARLY,mixed Whiting,and a few Reds. Hopefully the Black Drum and some oceanic Sheepies will be hangin out at the rocks.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII said:


> what is the law on the shore line... how much is public? How many feet up from shore or all sand?


Usually the property line ends where the dunes start,however it is the ACCESSES which get privatized. It's all about the $$ in the city councilmens' pocket. You can drive legally on ALL St. Johns co. beaches,you can only ACCESS them from certain points.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Barty, I do it and I don't have a reverse gear.It went out last month on the way back from puting as new timing belt on.$$$$$$
If you go to the Vilano rocks, go early as that's where most set-up early.
I may run to Sebastian with the full moon coming up,I had one of my best ever days there last year during the first week of Dec.
Now, if I can just find a tide chart for Sebastian.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BentHook said:


> Barty, I do it and I don't have a reverse gear.It went out last month on the way back from puting as new timing belt on.$$$$$$
> If you go to the Vilano rocks, go early as that's where most set-up early.
> I may run to Sebastian with the full moon coming up,I had one of my best ever days there last year during the first week of Dec.
> Now, if I can just find a tide chart for Sebastian.


 

Sebastian at the bridge and the inlet tide is two hours after posting time.... Sat and sun ad about an hour a day to them...
Friday,
Dec. 1, 2006
10:28 AM EST Low Tide
4:25 PM EST High Tide
10:49 PM EST Low Tide
Sat..5:15 AM EST High Tide


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

*Anastasia*

Barty, we used to be able to drive on anastasia beach until that school kid playing hooky ran over and killed that little 2 year old. They closed that beach for driving. Used to drive down where nobody was and fish all u want but now you gotta hoof it. That beach is in st. johns county. Unless they changed it back to driving but I don't think so.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Your right graybeard,I remember when it happened. They closed the state park beach to vehicles.


----------



## Who'sYerDaddy (Aug 4, 2006)

MarkDido said:


> ...What's the chances of me getting a 2WD Ranger on the beach up there in NE FL?


Oh, I'd say there's about a 100% chance of getting your 2WD *ON* the beach.... Successfully getting it back *OFF *the beach is another story!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

*Nassau*

Hey surf fish. Do you fish the inlet or do you drive up to the end and fish the ocean where those big rocks are?? And yeah we almost got stuck with my son's f-150 2wd getting in there.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Around the corner away from the inlet. Current is usually pretty strong in the inlet....


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

We found the current too strong also and went up around the corner. Thanks for the info.


----------

